# McDonalds French Fries



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

How many ingredients do you think McD's fries have? I was shocked when I found out.

I wonder why they are different in the UK than they are here. I will admit I like their fries if they are freshly cooked. Did you know you can ask McDonalds to cook your food while you wait as opposed to taking what is waiting under the heat lamp?

















USA McDonald's fries have 14 ingredients. UK McDonald's fries have 4. | Boing Boing


Here’s a followup to my earlier post about McDonald’s fries. In 2013 Food Babe posted the ingredients for McDonald’s fries in the US and in the UK.




boingboing.net


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Too bad they taste so danged good.
I hadn’t been to a McDonalds or had anything from them since September when for some reason the only thing I could eat was a McDs cheeseburger (After the horrible surgery) but after driving all day yesterday we were both hangry and stopped at a McD’s to avoid bloodshed. (Actually we tried Wendy’s first but it was shut down temporarily because they can’t find enough employees…good job dumbarse government).
Anyway, for some reason commercial french fries cause something in me called gustatory rhinitis, and my nose starts running like gangbusters. Some people sneeze and some have post nasal drip. It’s annoying but not dangerous and not an allergy, but certain foods trigger it in some people. So I’m wondering what’s in those fries that gets my nose going.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Too bad they taste so danged good.
> I hadn’t been to a McDonalds or had anything from them since September when for some reason the only thing I could eat was a McDs cheeseburger (After the horrible surgery) but after driving all day yesterday we were both hangry and stopped at a McD’s to avoid bloodshed. Actually we tried Wendy’s first but it was shut down temporarily because they can’t find enough employees…good job dumbarse government).
> Anywhay, for some reason commercial french fries cause something in me called gustatory rhiniti, and my nose starts running like gangbusters. Some people sneeze and some have post nasal drip. It’s annoying but not dangerous and not an allergy, but certain foods trigger it in some people. So I’m wondering what’s in those fries that gets my nose going.


Next time you go to England try them there and see if they do it.

It has been a few years since I ate at McD's. When I do I always get the fish sandwich, done fresh, and their fries. I will also eat their gravy and biscuit (OK, shoot me)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Next time you go to England try them there and see if they do it.
> 
> It has been a few years since I ate at McD's. When I do I always get the fish sandwich, done fresh, and their fries. I will also eat their gravy and biscuit (OK, shoot me)


I won’t shoot you.
I love most fast food though I almost never eat it.
I’d cheerfully live on Arby’s if I could get away with it. 🐷
I’m pretty much the least picky eater ever.
From fast food up to the notorious foie gras.
I draw the line at anything with tentacles though.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Back when their fries were good - Cooked in beef tallow and I think sprinkled with sugar.

Interstate provided McDonald's with a blend of 7% vegetable oil and 93% beef tallow, sourced from the stockyards of Chicago, which could extend the life of the oil without expensive equipment. It also happened to make the fries incredibly delicious.​​The special beef tallow and oil blend for McDonald's fries became known as Formula 47, named after the combined cost of the restaurant's "All-American meal" at the time, which included a 15-cent burger, 12-cent fries, and a 20-cent shake. Kroc insisted that all of the McDonald's franchises use Formula 47, ensuring that the rest of the country — and eventually the world — would come to love the taste of McDonald's french fries.​​







Why McDonald's Fries Used to Taste Better


It's not your imagination: McDonald's french fries used to taste a whole lot better. The humble fry has been a huge draw for the company dating back to its origins. Find out how and why the multibillion-dollar fast food icon has changed the flavor of a beloved menu item that was so central to...




blog.cheapism.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I originally thought it was over in Europe, which might have explained the variance in ingredients, but there was a lawsuit years ago in Michigan that McDonald's french fries were not vegetarian as their oil contained traces of beef. It was a multi million dollar settlement involving an Islamic group.
https://news.yahoo.com/mcdonalds-settles-mich-suit-over-islamic-diet-210759055.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Back when their fries were good - Cooked in beef tallow and I think sprinkled with sugar.
> 
> Interstate provided McDonald's with a blend of 7% vegetable oil and 93% beef tallow, sourced from the stockyards of Chicago, which could extend the life of the oil without expensive equipment. It also happened to make the fries incredibly delicious.​​The special beef tallow and oil blend for McDonald's fries became known as Formula 47, named after the combined cost of the restaurant's "All-American meal" at the time, which included a 15-cent burger, 12-cent fries, and a 20-cent shake. Kroc insisted that all of the McDonald's franchises use Formula 47, ensuring that the rest of the country — and eventually the world — would come to love the taste of McDonald's french fries.​​
> 
> ...


That would explain why I do not think they are good as they used to be. It seems to me they now have an unpleasant aftertaste.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I am on a cancer diet and I do cheat once in a while, but I draw the line on these things. In addition to the inflammation-inducing hydrogenated oil, they are loaded with preservatives. They resist decay better than a well-embalmed body!

If I really must have something fried, I will fry something over medium heat in olive oil.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MichaelZ said:


> I am on a cancer diet and I do cheat once in a while, but I draw the line on these things. In addition to the *inflammation-inducing hydrogenated oil,* they are loaded with preservatives. They resist decay better than a well-embalmed body!
> 
> If I really must have something fried, I will fry something over medium heat in olive oil.


what is a cancer diet?
to prevent cancer or to help treat it?
Maybe this is why my knee is killing me today.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Back when their fries were good - Cooked in beef tallow and I think sprinkled with sugar.
> 
> Interstate provided McDonald's with a blend of 7% vegetable oil and 93% beef tallow, sourced from the stockyards of Chicago, which could extend the life of the oil without expensive equipment. It also happened to make the fries incredibly delicious.​​The special beef tallow and oil blend for McDonald's fries became known as Formula 47, named after the combined cost of the restaurant's "All-American meal" at the time, which included a 15-cent burger, 12-cent fries, and a 20-cent shake. Kroc insisted that all of the McDonald's franchises use Formula 47, ensuring that the rest of the country — and eventually the world — would come to love the taste of McDonald's french fries.​​
> 
> ...


I read that the kitchen researchers were put to work to find the combination of salt & sugar that would prove most addicting to kids.

In regards those heat lamps...I went to a MickyD's about 40 yrs ago. I noticed those small piles of food under the lamps with little signs with numbers on them. With a straight face I asked the lady (an adult!) if that was the number of people they expected t get sick from that pile..."No," she answered also with a straight face, "That's the number that have _already_ gotten sick from that pile." 

It'll take 2 weeks with no food at all to starve to death. When are you ever more than 2 wks away from home? How hungry can you possible be to make you buy fast food?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

The people I know who eat fast food are the same ones who think a shot made from a concoction of chemicals will guarantee them protection from disease. 

Wondering what this thread has to do with alternative health?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

doc- said:


> I read that the kitchen researchers were put to work to find the combination of salt & sugar that would prove most addicting to kids.
> 
> In regards those heat lamps...I went to a MickyD's about 40 yrs ago. I noticed those small piles of food under the lamps with little signs with numbers on them. With a straight face I asked the lady (an adult!) if that was the number of people they expected t get sick from that pile..."No," she answered also with a straight face, "That's the number that have _already_ gotten sick from that pile."
> 
> It'll take 2 weeks with no food at all to starve to death. When are you ever more than 2 wks away from home? How hungry can you possible be to make you buy fast food?


I worked at McDonald's for a while when I was in college. One of my roommates was the evening shift manager, the other worked grill. I was put on the window because I am so charming. As far as part-time jobs go, it was pretty good.

You also got a free meal, with some exclusions. Fish sandwiches, which were my favorite, were one of the exclusions. I always figured that meant if you are going to eat at McDonald's, order the fish sandwich.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

^^^ Maybe they didn't allow eating the fish because it was so very foul...It would mean not only a personal injury lawsuit, but also would be a worker's comp case?

I've mentioned this here before-- I used to work at a KFC. The chickens would come to be broken apart by us by hand into the drumsticks, thighs, wings and backs (breasts had been sold to real restaurants). The backs would also have the little, triangular butt attached...until McD's started selling the McNuggets. After that, no more butts at KFC. You do the math.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

doc- said:


> ^^^ Maybe they didn't allow eating the fish because it was so very foul...It would mean not only a personal injury lawsuit, but also would be a worker's comp case?
> 
> I've mentioned this here before-- I used to work at a KFC. The chickens would come to be broken apart by us by hand into the drumsticks, thighs, wings and backs (breasts had been sold to real restaurants). The backs would also have the little, triangular butt attached...until McD's started selling the McNuggets. After that, no more butts at KFC. You do the math.


So where’d they get the breasts from that they’ve always sold?
I get it though. Fast food is the Devil. Even if you only eat it once every six years it will kill you. Better to starve than eat in in moderation. 
when I used to work at McDonalds as a teen I was horrified to realize that they make shamrock shakes from the blood of illegally trapped leprechauns. 
And my first job was at Del Taco and we had to go out and kill chupacabras with our bare hands and then put them into the meat grinder and pretend it was beef. The hot sauce in the packets was chupacabra blood. 😢
No, fast food is truly as bad as injecting your self with radioactive waste. 
Never, ever eat it unless it’s been three weeks since your last meal and you’re literally dying.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> The people I know who eat fast food are the same ones who think a shot made from a concoction of chemicals will guarantee them protection from disease.
> 
> Wondering what this thread has to do with alternative health?


What concoction of chemicals and which disease.

The concoction of chemicals in a Taco Bell bean burrito can possibly help prevent some std's but the effect is very temporary.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MichaelZ said:


> I am on a cancer diet and I do cheat once in a while, but I draw the line on these things. In addition to the inflammation-inducing hydrogenated oil, they are loaded with preservatives. They resist decay better than a well-embalmed body!
> 
> If I really must have something fried, I will fry something over medium heat in olive oil.


Notice that the UK fries use nonhydrogenated oil


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Wondering what this thread has to do with alternative health?


Health is the alternative to eating fast food


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Lisa in WA said:


> what is a cancer diet?
> to prevent cancer or to help treat it?
> Maybe this is why my knee is killing me today.


What I call a "Cancer Diet" consists of one consisting of mostly raw fruits, vegetables (lots of spinach and kale), and whole foods like rolled oats or all natural peanut or almond butter. I juice about 7 pounds of carrots plus about 1 pound of fresh ginger and a head of celery and a few beets weekly. I eat more raw ginger in addition in my oatmeal (which I love), eating about a pound and a half a week. Instead of salad dressing I use olive oil and natural unpasteurized apple cider vinegar and I avoid hydrogenated oils (like poison). I eat meat a few times a week, consisting of poached salmon or fish or sardines. If I eat red meat at all, it is lean wild deer meat. I might have something like store-bought steak once a year. In a week I will, on my own, go through 6 bags of spinach, 2 bags of kale, 2 bags of peppers, 1 large cauliflower, 2 cartons of small tomatoes, 2 cartons of mushrooms, 4 large onions. I make one giant salad each day in a super large bowl and divide in half - one half for lunch and one half for dinner. I add lots of curry powder and pepper to the big salad along with 3 TBS olive oil and 3 TBS natural cider vinegar. I might add rice and sometimes poached fish to the salad. For breakfast I have oatmeal with thawed frozen fruit, chia, fresh ginger, walnuts, and almond milk. I avoid dairy. I go through about a pound of walnuts a week too.

I developed this diet from "Chris Beat Cancer". It might seem "quackish" to some, but as my wife watches all these different health guru's dealing with many different health problems she always end up concluding "That's like your diet". All of this reduces inflammation and allows one's body to run more efficiently, allowing one's own body to fight cancer (if you have it) or prevent cancer. Cause ultimately, your body must fight cancer even if you are getting treatment like chemo - after chemo they give you immunotherapy drugs. My diet is an immunotherapy drug. I have prostate cancer, so the heavy ginger use is for this since ginger has been shown effective in reducing prostate cancer tumors in lab animals.

And I know this diet at least reduces inflammation. My ibuprofen use dropped dramatically after starting this diet.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Hear tell bill gates potatoes is what mcdonald uses. Wonder if they are mortified to reduce birth rates


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mortified means embarassed. I remember looking that up after reading about Tom Sawyer using that excuse to get out of school.
"my toe is _mortified_"


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

doc- said:


> ^^^ Maybe they didn't allow eating the fish because it was so very foul...It would mean not only a personal injury lawsuit, but also would be a worker's comp case?
> 
> I've mentioned this here before-- I used to work at a KFC. The chickens would come to be broken apart by us by hand into the drumsticks, thighs, wings and backs (breasts had been sold to real restaurants). The backs would also have the little, triangular butt attached...until McD's started selling the McNuggets. After that, no more butts at KFC. You do the math.


KFC went from a 9 piece cut which included the 'keel' or center breast and 2 side breasts which included the back to an 8 piece cut which split the keel onto the side breast.

Any chicken left over after nuggets, wings, etc are turned into dog and cat food not taken from another companies food.


----------

